# João Pessoa: 435 anos



## leo555 (Aug 19, 2014)

João Pessoa, capital da Paraíba, foi fundada no dia 05 de agosto de 1585 como Cidade Real de Nossa Senhora das Neves. É considerada a terceira cidade mais antiga do Brasil, tendo sido fundada pela Cúpula da Fazenda Real já como cidade e não como vila, povoado ou aldeia. Durante os séculos, a cidade teve diversos nomes. Já em 1588 passou a se chamar Filipéia de Nossa Senhora das Neves, em homenagem ao Rei Filipe II. Posteriormente, durante a ocupação holandesa no Nordeste, se chamou Frederikstad e, após a reconquista de Portugal, passou a se chamar Cidade da Parahyba. A atual denominação é em homenagem ao ex-presidente do estado, João Pessoa Cavalcanti, assassinado no Recife em 1930, fato considerado o estopim da Revolução de 30.

Diferentemente de outras capitais litorâneas, João Pessoa surgiu longe do mar, as margens do Rio Sanhauá, onde está localizado o Centro Histórico da cidade, tombado pelo IPHAN em 2007. A ocupação da orla marítima se deu a partir da década de 1960. Na cidade está localizada a Ponta dos Seixas, ponto mais oriental das Américas, sendo João Pessoa a cidade onde o sol nasce primeiro, em todo o continente americano.

A cidade de João Pessoa é o principal centro urbano e econômico da Paraíba, com uma população estimada em 809 mil habitantes, e um PIB de R$ 19,73 bilhões, o nono maior do Nordeste, que representa 32% do PIB do estado.

PARABÉNS, JOÃO PESSOA!

1. Parque Sólon de Lucena









2. Igreja de São Francisco









3. Largo de São Frei Pedro Gonçalves









4. Villa Sanhauá









5. Rio Sanhauá









6. Praça Antenor Navarro









7. Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo e Palácio Episcopal









8. Piscinas naturais de Picãozinho









9. Praia de Tambaú









10. Hotel Tambaú









11. Farol do Cabo Branco









12. Farol do Cabo Branco e Estação Cabo Branco









13. Praia de Barra de Gramame









14. Bairro do Cabo Branco em primeiro plano; Bairro do Altiplano ao fundo.









15. BR-230/Rodovia Transamazônica









16. Altiplano










17. Praia do Cabo Branco








Fonte

18. Altiplano








Fonte


----------



## ajuricaba1993 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lindas tuas fotos
Não sabia que a cidade tinha surgida "longe" do mar, acho que poucos sabiam na verdade rs
também não sabia que a BR transamazônica chegava até ai, que sonho um dia sair de Manaus, pegar a 319 e depois a 230 e chegar nesse paraíso!
Parabéns a cidade !!


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Eu amo demais


----------



## rrrjp (Jan 12, 2007)

Lindo Thread, lindas imagens e vídeo. Parabéns pra nossa cidade que amo tanto.


----------



## Calado (Jul 3, 2009)

Sem sombra de duvidas uma da mais belas cidades do Brasil!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu conheci João Pessoa ano passado, adorei a cidade, não canso de dizer aqui no SSC o quanto ela é subestimada, só precisa cuidar melhor do centro que está muito mal conservado! O resto é perfeito, belas praias, vida noturna, relativamente tranquila no que se refere a violência....sdds de Jampa


----------



## U Maia (Jun 7, 2020)

Ser pessoense dá um orgulho danado, né não? Além de linda, é a capital do nordeste com os melhores índices de qualidade de vida. Parabéns, minha terra amada!


----------



## scaman (Feb 15, 2010)

Que saudades da minha terrinha! Belo thread, porém, convenhamos, a fotografada facilita o trabalho!


----------



## Arthuro JP (Jul 17, 2011)

ajuricaba1993 said:


> Lindas tuas fotos
> Não sabia que a cidade tinha surgida "longe" do mar, acho que poucos sabiam na verdade rs
> também não sabia que a BR transamazônica chegava até ai, que sonho um dia sair de Manaus, pegar a 319 e depois a 230 e chegar nesse paraíso!
> Parabéns a cidade !!


Sim. A cidade nasceu a partir do Rio Sanhauá (Foto 5), longe do mar, diferente das demais capitais do NE (Com exceção de Teresina). O centro histórico não fica na orla, mas, sim, no interior da cidade. É possível perceber isso nas fotos 3, 4 e 6.


----------



## MatheusBFC (Apr 16, 2015)

Minha amada Parahyba! Não troco por nada.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Linda as fotos... Deu impressão que o Centro Histórico da Capital é bem retirado da cidade, ou é impressão minha? O Centro normal da cidade, fica próximo???


----------



## CSSP (Jun 13, 2020)

Parabéns, João Pessoa! 435 anos de muita história. E gostei das imagens e do vídeo.


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

linda Jampa!


----------



## leo555 (Aug 19, 2014)

Douglas Alberto said:


> Linda as fotos... Deu impressão que o Centro Histórico da Capital é bem retirado da cidade, ou é impressão minha? O Centro normal da cidade, fica próximo???


O Centro é separado em duas partes: cidade alta, parte onde fica o centro comercial, e cidade baixa, onde se encontra a maior parte do centro histórico. Por ser uma região acidentada, passa essa impressão de ser isolado. Na foto 3 dá pra perceber bem isso. O Largo da igreja fica na cidade baixa, já os prédios no fundo da imagem ficam na cidade alta, no centro comercial.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Linda capital! Parabéns 👏👏


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

leo555 said:


> O Centro é separado em duas partes: cidade alta, parte onde fica o centro comercial, e cidade baixa, onde se encontra a maior parte do centro histórico. Por ser uma região acidentada, passa essa impressão de ser isolado. Na foto 3 dá pra perceber bem isso. O Largo da igreja fica na cidade baixa, já os prédios no fundo da imagem ficam na cidade alta, no centro comercial.


Nossa, então pela fotografia, tem que andar consideravelmente do Centro ate o Centro Histórico...Mas isso é muito bacana, uma vez que, a parte histórica da cidade fica preservada... o mesmo que fez Salvador.... Gostei muito....


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Douglas Alberto said:


> Nossa, então pela fotografia, tem que andar consideravelmente do Centro ate o Centro Histórico...Mas isso é muito bacana, uma vez que, a parte histórica da cidade fica preservada... o mesmo que fez Salvador.... Gostei muito....


Maior parte do centro histórico fica no bairro do Varadouro, logo ao lado do centro. Não é tão longe.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Deu saudades!!! Adorei Jampa....e já faz uns 12 anos acho que lá estive.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Saudades dessa cidade. Linda Jampa!!!! Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Belíssimo thread, Jampa tá linda. Parabéns a capital da Paraíba!


----------

